# keeping waxworms alive



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

hello all.

well i went to wrigglies (dunstable) to have a gander around today and had to buy young Chuck something. so i bought him a tub of waxworms for a treat.
i've only given him 3 and thought of doing this on saturday's as a treat.
however there's around 47 left in the tub.

how do I maintain these so they don't die?
is there a special diet (similar to that for silkworms) or can they be fed other foods?


----------



## Siders77 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just had a quick Google, don't know if this is any help for you... How do i keep my wax worms alive? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

i wouldnt use them as a treat frankly done this with my geckos and she ended up being addcited to them and refused to eat anything else!!

i just give my geckos and extra locust as a treat or a tickle under the chin, waxies are very bad really fatty and can cause fatty liver diesease.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Senders right there they are vry fatty and addictive i would maybe my lizard one every christmas day!


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

wax worms are already gut loaded
they don't need food keep them cool and they will last about 3 to 4 weeks

yes there very fattening but in a wide range of live food there not to bad

i get through a thousand a week at the min

there good for breeding beardies to keep the weight on them

my breeders get a vet check every year and so far no liver problems

but you do need to under stand about nutrition content of the food your feeding


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

cheers for the advice everyone.
i know there fatty compared to other livefoods but i've also read as a treat they can be fed. im not going mad on it given the little lad a staple diet of waxworms, just a couple here and there. i reckon in a month i'll only get through maybe 8, if that. im sure this can't be that bad. hence the question 'keeping waxworms alive'.
i've also seen in other threads that there comparable to chocolate for us and im sure we've all ate 1 or 2 of these!


----------



## guinness_mick (Aug 31, 2009)

I keep mine in the fridge, keeps them alive for a good 2months, I also keep a couple in a tup in my bed room, So they can turn into moths. Me fat tail loves to chace them about.


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

guinness_mick said:


> I keep mine in the fridge, keeps them alive for a good 2months, I also keep a couple in a tup in my bed room, So they can turn into moths. Me fat tail loves to chace them about.


ive heard the moths are better nutrition wise, something like 80% protein to 20% fat unlike the opposite whilst they're worms. is this true?
thinking as im going to have these for quite a while may as well try and get a few moths out of them if they'll be better for my beardie.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Ive never heard of waiting for them to turn to moths to feed!! Tha must be wicked watchin him trying to get that! Good exercize aswell!!


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

NINJATURTLETOM said:


> Ive never heard of waiting for them to turn to moths to feed!! Tha must be wicked watchin him trying to get that! Good exercize aswell!!


the vibration of there wings get the attention of the beardie better than crics

also phoenix worms turn to wasps thay vibrate there wings too


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

woodrott said:


> the vibration of there wings get the attention of the beardie better than crics
> 
> also phoenix worms turn to wasps thay vibrate there wings too


Must admit I've never heard of a phoenix worm, but next time I get some Waxy's I'll keep a few back for a Moth-a-thon...

:hmm:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

turpin's corner said:


> Must admit I've never heard of a phoenix worm, but next time I get some Waxy's I'll keep a few back for a Moth-a-thon...
> 
> :hmm:


once a baby finds out there food

ooooo boy thay go nuts for them


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

All I need now is to find a supplier of waxworms... The local pet shop always say they will have some in next week but never do.... Maybe time to seek out an online supplier.... 

:hmm:


----------



## guinness_mick (Aug 31, 2009)

vala said:


> ive heard the moths are better nutrition wise, something like 80% protein to 20% fat unlike the opposite whilst they're worms. is this true?
> thinking as im going to have these for quite a while may as well try and get a few moths out of them if they'll be better for my beardie.


I'm not to sure about the nutrition they hold, but hey they must be more calcium rich then a waxworm. But when it comes down to nutrition nothing beats, butterworms, phoenix worms or silkworms : victory:


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

guinness_mick said:


> I'm not to sure about the nutrition they hold, but hey they must be more calcium rich then a waxworm. But when it comes down to nutrition nothing beats, butterworms, phoenix worms or silkworms : victory:


yeah i've heard about phoenix worms and silkworms being high up there nutrition wise. looking to get either or sometime this week depending on what butterworms.co.uk have in stock.
i'll keep a few waxworms in a tall jar and see what happens.

thanks for all the advice everyone


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

i use them combined with other insects and veg, but the beardies wont touch them, in fact they spit them out, but my cwd will wolf a few down every few ddays.


----------



## Milsa (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys what was the conclusion with the cultivating of wax worms to moths?


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Moths ftw... I buy a tub and give 1 to my chameleon, I then leave them to morph into moths. 

I'm not sure bout the nutritional value but it makes him work for his feed. The moths are good as a varied diet... Keeps whatever rep you have a different challenge....

Meal and morio worms- cup fed easy peasy
Crickets- hate them won't use them
Dubia roaches- quite quick adds abit of a challenge 
Locust- can be quick but also if they are feeding on the veg I provide then easy 
Moths- well they are mental and my Cham loves em and the are v.quick so gives him areal challenge with hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------

